# Solo Piano works by Composer



## toejamfootball (Jun 27, 2007)

Could you guys possibly list your favorite Solo Piano works by Composers?

I dont know how many to list.. if you like a lot of them it could be a long list. So I guess just list your top 3 by Composer.

If you want to know I am new to Classical music I have listened to a bit of Liszt and Chopin but havent heard a lot of others.. and I dont know what specific pieces I should buy.  

list any composer you want... I want to be exposed to many different composers.. It can also be Solo Harpsichord or Clavichord if you would like.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Well, for the older stuff, Schubert's D. 960 is hard to beat. You can get Brendel's performance, along with two other Schubert sonatas on a Phillips Duo (two cds for the priced of one). So the bargain is hard to beat, too.

The sonatas are on the long side, but they're so gorgeous, that shouldn't be a problem.

Beethoven's late stuff is very good, too. Eventually, you'll want to have the opus 111. Not yet, maybe, I dunno. But the opus 23 is pretty exciting, that's the one called "_Appassionata,_" and it's more often than not accompanied by the opus 8 (_Pathetique_) and 14 (_Moonlight_). The Kempff has opus 21 (_Waldstein_) as well, so that's a good deal, too.

You'll want Brahms piano sonata #3, too, won't you? Get Grimaud's recording. But listen to Beethoven's fifth symphony, first. You'll enjoy the Brahms more if you do.

But you asked for our favorites, so here goes:

Stockhausen, _Klavierstueck Nr. 9._ The opening chord is repeated 144 times. (Trust me, you'll want more than a measly 144...)

Cage, _Perilous Night._ Not really for piano. But it's wildly lovely, so what the hay. Get the one on New Albion with Margaret Leng Tan.

Bokanowski, _Pour un pianiste._ Not really a piano piece. But it's wildly et cetera. (It's on a Trace cd. Amazon's never heard of it, so don't even go there.)


----------



## toejamfootball (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks, I will check these out.. 

It can also be Organ music too.. Sorry I forgot about the king of all instruments.


----------



## Leporello87 (Mar 25, 2007)

Mozart's lone Rondo in A minor (KV 511) is a lovely work for solo piano and it doesn't get nearly the attention that it deserves. The fact that it is in the key of A minor automatically makes it a rarity in Mozart's output, but its style and texture is also unlike anything else Mozart wrote. One of my favorite pieces to play, especially at night.


----------



## toejamfootball (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry to bring this back to life, but I have gotten a Schubert CD and I absolutley love it. I got disc 6 of this set.. http://www.amazon.com/Schubert-Pian...ef=dp_tracks_all_7/103-4702462-4269416#disc_7 .. and I love it. Especially part 2 of the first sonata.


----------



## Oneiros (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd have to go with Bach's Well Tempered Clavier. I've only heard Glenn Gould's recording, but I like it so much that I'm reticent to find others. If you haven't heard the WTC already, it's a must. 

The Art of Fugue by Bach is also brilliant, not always played on keyboard though.


----------

